
Ask HN: What will you be working on this weekend? - gyani95
I myself am trying to figure out what to work on. If anyone wants a helping hand, I&#x27;d be happy to help.
======
malux85
I finished the decoder for UDP packet streams, so I will be implementing a
high performance webgl + websocket viewer for the front end.

I’ll be monitoring some deep nets that are training human action recognition
from LiDAR data. Training a neural net for recognising human emotions,

I’ll finish up the API metering on our face recognition API ahead of some
large customer demos this week.

A few bug fixes in my Deep Learning platform regarding class activation map
generating.

And I have a bit of performance testing to do on apache arrow / RPC mechanism

I’m mentoring a few junior devs that are coming to my house Sunday too, they
have some projects / hackathon type tasks I’m stretching their abilities with.

I love weekends! Less customer interaction do I can code heaps without
interruption!

~~~
gyani95
Your weekend seems longer than my weekend. I guess you are just really
productive on weekends. What's your regular job like?

~~~
malux85
This is my job, I run my own startup (in profile)

------
stevekemp
Today my goal was to make some tiger-bread - not the usual kind of tiger-bread
as described in wikipedia:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiger_bread](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiger_bread)

Instead I wanted to make a "leopard-print" inside the bread, using a
combination of food-dye and nested pieces of dough.

Unfortunately I proved that the concept could work, but did not achieve
success:

[https://www.instagram.com/p/BmVNZweBA9D/](https://www.instagram.com/p/BmVNZweBA9D/)

I expect I'll do better next time, as I quickly realized that the addition of
the colouring was really throwing off my dough. Adding cocoa-powder to dye the
white-dough brown made it too stuff, and similarly the volume of "yellow" dye
I needed to add made those pieces of dough too moist. It menat when I was
trying to roll & wrap different coloured parts together it just didn't work.

In short I knew what I wanted to do, make "sausages" of one-colour, wrap in
another, then layer those upon each other. Instead I gave up. I rolled some
shapes, did some stacking, and realized I'd have better luck starting over in
the future.

So that'll be a job for next weekend.

Also I implemented a simple intepreter in golang recently, following along
from a book, and I'll be adding some new features to it. But that's less
interesting.

~~~
lurker_primo
I wonder if you could use turmeric powder for yellow dye. I don't know how it
will taste with the cocoa bread. I like it, not many do.

~~~
stevekemp
Interesting idea, thank-you. I'm certainly willing to try it :)

------
tsucres
I planned to fix some bugs in HNBuddy [1]. I was hoping to deliver an update
this week, but I just spent 6 hours trying to fix a navigation bar that is
supposed to hide on scroll. It is finally working as I want (and on all the
supported devices). I just have to clean all that code now...

It's kind of frustrating to spend to much time on details like that. Nobody
will ever think "wow, that navbar is smooth!".

Btw, the navbar is implemented in an open source project [2], if you want to
get a look at it.

[1] [http://www.hnbuddy.io](http://www.hnbuddy.io)

[2]
[https://github.com/tsucres/SwiftyMercuryReady](https://github.com/tsucres/SwiftyMercuryReady)

------
photonios
I moved from a western European country to one in the east. Things here are a
little bit less organised than back home. Back home, everybody uses direct
debit to authorise companies to take the money for bills out of their
accounts. Like this you never have to worry about paying the bills. This kind
of system is slowly gaining traction here, but it is not without it flaws.
Sometimes it fails :-)

I wrote some some code that logs on to the websites of all the companies I
have contracts with and verifies that the bill was paid. If it wasn't, it
sends me a warning text. Nothing fancy, but I have to add some integration
tests today :)

------
mindcrime
I have a Grails app that was written using Grails 2.2.3 and which I only
recently started moving to Grails 3.3.6. So I'll be continuing to work on
that. And as part of the migration, I plan to clean up some architectural
issues that I know consider bad decisions given the benefit of hindsight.

Depending on how fast that goes, and how much time I spend on that, I'll
probably work on some Kaggle competitions or something else AI/ML related.

~~~
gyani95
Interesting. What does this app do?

~~~
mindcrime
The specific one I'm working on now is an "Enterprise Social Network". To
oversimplify a bit, think "a clone of Facebook or G+, but with features
specific to integrating with useful things in an enterprise setting". It's
part of an overall platform for knowledge management / collaboration that
we've been working on for a while now.

------
ArtWomb
Just a reminder. Ludum Dare Game Jam takes place this weekend. Theme is
"running out of space" which should be inspiring ;)

If you are looking for team mates, check out Crowdforge:

[https://crowdforge.io/jams/ludumdare](https://crowdforge.io/jams/ludumdare)

~~~
gyani95
Thanks, I'll check it out.

------
ecesena
Security keys for two factor auth with fido2. I’ll start drafting the
kickstarter campaign, and probably I’ll play around 3d modeling/printing some
cases.

Maybe also improving the website:
[https://solokeys.com](https://solokeys.com), and, why not, blogging.

~~~
ecesena
Update: I'm going to this hackathon in SF
[https://www.meetup.com/noisebridge/events/252774745/](https://www.meetup.com/noisebridge/events/252774745/)

------
drakonka
I'm replanting some seedlings and another house plant, and hoping to bring a
self modifying simulation experiment I've been messing around with to some
kind of decent conclusion as I really want to get back to my main hobby
project now (a different simulation).

~~~
thecodingmonk
I'm curious what these simulations are about, would you care to elaborate?

~~~
drakonka
The one I'm working on now is just a small experiment for a self-modifying
simulation in Go that is based on this paper about open ended evolution:
[https://www-users.cs.york.ac.uk/susan/bib/ss/nonstd/ecal11-1...](https://www-
users.cs.york.ac.uk/susan/bib/ss/nonstd/ecal11-17.htm)

My goal is not really to implement the full architecture proposed here or
achieve true open endedness, but just to play around with some of the
mentioned concepts to understand them better.

My long term project is an amateur snail simulation. Someone else asked about
it recently so I'll just link to the explanation I wrote up in relation to
that question:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17692871](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17692871)

------
jlengrand
I started building a small vscode extension that shows you the list of
signatures of all of your functions in your elm project. The idea being to
quickly find something that matches the signature you want to use at the
moment.

------
whatsstolat
Nothing. This weekend is for recreation and recharge. Future weekends may be
different

------
slipwalker
take some hours to study angular dart.

------
phakding
Myself.

